# Wow massive egg!!!



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so we thought the one on the right was big and then one of my hens (her name is bb) (picture below) laid that massive egg! I hope it is a double yolker!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You just might start seeing more like that as your girls mature.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I bet it is a double yolker!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you measure it?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> You just might start seeing more like that as your girls mature.


Double yolker look!!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I bet it is a double yolker!!


yep double yolker!!! Its my first one!!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Did you measure it?


no but it was a double yolker

^
|
|


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> Double yolker look!!
> View attachment 20012


Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

